
Codeigniter 4.0.0 final released today - alexmigf
https://github.com/codeigniter4/CodeIgniter4/releases/tag/4.0.0
======
alexmigf
Finally Codeigniter release the most anticipated 4.0.0 version of his php
framework. This is a new step forward for this community, after several years
of incertancy and hard work. This is huge milestone for the team involved,
congratulations to them.

